# Good together and how many? Going to store tonight!



## chicago_animal (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a 37G TALL and was wondering about how many of each fish to get and if they are ok:

Angelffish
School of Larger Tetras
Blue Ram
Rainbow Fish

Any other suggestions and how many? 


I like variety and to have some movement in the tank from the bottom-dwellers to the top.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Cories as a catfish. Bottom dweller that will take care of uneaten food and provide alot of entertainment for you with their gregarious personality.


----------



## chicago_animal (Jun 16, 2007)

Will they stay at a reasonable size? Dont want him to big for the tank.

Also, what kind of tetras are a good size to get with AngelFish?


----------



## aquathena (Jun 2, 2007)

For Cories, or Corydoras, they are happiest in a group of 4-6. I'm not really sure about about the other fish you're interested in, but you shouldn't have more than a pair (male and female) of Angel fish. If you don't want them to breed, then you should only get one. I have heard that they're very aggressive.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

chicago_animal said:


> Will they stay at a reasonable size? Dont want him to big for the tank.
> 
> Also, what kind of tetras are a good size to get with AngelFish?


Most cories stay at about 3" in size. Panda cories are among the smaller cories and only get to about 2".

As for tetras and angelfish, I wouldn't advise that. The torpedo tetras will become food for the angels unless you do the larger sized tetras such as penguins. Deep bodied tetras (Serpae are notorious for this) tend to get nippy which the angelfish don't tolerate. The penguin tetras I've noticed are somewhat nippy, but only in their school, but also are very fast at getting food. The rainbow fish are as well. Angels are pretty intelligent and know where to go to get food, so I don't think that would be too much of an issue.

You may want to just do the rams, angelfish, rainbowfish and cories. 37g isn't going to be that large if you do 3-4 angelfish and 2 ea of the rainbows and rams. I would suggest that you plant the tank fairly well. Java fern on a piece of driftwood will help soften the water for the angelfish/rams. You can also add some wood shrimp to help filter the water and help the substrate


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Penguin tetras do get nippy _oftentimes_, however, this shouldn't stop you from keeping adult angels with them. Young angels however may have their fins ripped by the penguins.

What rainbowfish are you going to keep? You have never mentioned the species. If you can remove the angels from your list, threadfins will be fine choices. If not, stick with praecox rainbows. Bigger rainbows are best kept in long tanks. Plenty of room for them to swim around.

If you are interested in breeding, keeping praecox rainbows only will guarantee you plenty of fry in a few months provided you have several plants for the fry to take cover. These rainbows are one of the most prolific species.


----------



## chicago_animal (Jun 16, 2007)

WHat about a Boesemani Rainbow? They seem to have a great color look to them.

I bought: 
3 Angels
3 German Blue Rams
6 Silvertip Tetras

In terms of a cory I was looking at Swartz's Cory Cat http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1558&N=3


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Boeseman's Rainbowfish are relatively peaceful (except in my tank for some unknown reason ) and would make a good addition, specially since they will help disappate some of the energy from the cichlids when they spawn.


----------



## chicago_animal (Jun 16, 2007)

what about the cory?


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

if i were you i would stick to what youve got now. my angels have grown sooo big are the size of my hand and growing. i have a 55 gal with 5 angels and they do just fine with my rosey tetra and my two tiny neons. be careful with feeding though in a tall tank you might want to buy some food that sinks because the angels will eat everything!!


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

chicago_animal said:


> what about the cory?


Your rams will occupy the lower tank space. If you have enough space for caves and vegetation, you might be able to get away with 2-3. But make sure there are hiding spots for the cories.


----------



## chicago_animal (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah I got some caves and some birchwood down there. The angels havent really taken up the top of the tank but have been in the middle. The tetras are mostly at the middle and top of the tank.


----------

